# Seiko mechanical chronographs



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Does anyone else like the Seiko 6138/9 mechanical chronographs from the 70's.

I lovem.

I'm lucky enough to have a NOS 6139 in it's original box. It's one of the later and last models.

I also have an earlier, chunky 6139 and 2 6138's that I got from Roy.

One of them is the sought after 6138-0011.

So remind me who the smart **** was who entered the bronze 6139 in the photo comp as "Flowers".

Do you wanna sell the watch.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

6138/6139 probably my all time favourites, such a variety.

This 6139 is my fave of the moment, but I have a gold face version of this currently having a new crystal fitted, see what that looks like when it returns.

There is silver face version of this also , perhaps one day !

Biggest pain with these is finding suitable 19mm bracelets, the end pieces are odd on these as well.

Currently on one of those bracelets with an expanding spring loaded end piece thats o.k, the gold one I usually wear on a black nato, not the usual choice, but looks suprisingly good.

Also have a 613-0011, but I've recently forced the reset button and broken it, not a happy bunny!

Another I have strap difficulties with , have you come across any good alternatives ?

D.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

David.

I'm sure Roy can do you a nice bracelet.

If not H Samuel do an "APOLLO" Bracelet that looks in keeping. It has spring loaded ends like the one you describe which will fit virtually any size lug. It's very retro, I'll take a pic and post it later.

Your right in saying that there are several variations of this watch as is usually the case with Seiko.

Foggy said you could spend a lifetime collecting the 5's and I suspect it's the same case here.

There is even a model made for Doctors apparently









This is my 6138/0011 built for me by Roy. He even managed to source a NOS dial for it.










Here is another 6138 I got from Roy. My favourite which is why I keep posting it. Sorry


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi DAVID

Look at Roys' Seiko sk57

It uses a 19 mm band. And I have one surplus. If you think it would do let me know and I'll send it over.

It is a bit thin, as most were of that vintage, but signed.

Tip. Don't use the spring loaded bracelets on gold watches. They eat into the lugs.

David


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Just found a pic of the 6139 on a nato: looks alright I reckon.

Looks blurred, but never seen a crystal with so many tiny scratches.

Andy: that is an Apollo from H Samuels, about Â£9 if I remember. Not a bad bracelet, rattles like I'm wearing a charm bracelet, have some other watches it suits much better.

Woder what the Doctors one looks like, possibly all the markings are unreadable, and you have to wait 45mins before it tells the time.

DavidH, thanks for the kind offer, I will send you a PM.

d.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I used to have a few Seiko auto chrono's, but in a moment of madness I sold all bar one. I kind of regret that decision. Here's my sole survivor

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...434&w=600&h=450

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm glad you kept that one as well.

I thought I had seen just about every varient on this watch but you've pulled out a real surprise for me.

The dial colour and sub dial shape our particularly interesting.

David. Sorry not to keen on the 6139/Nato strap combo but each to there own etc. 

Yep those Apollos are a bit jangly but they do seem to suit these watches well I think. I'm lucky in that the blue faced 6138 pictured before came on it's original Seiko bracelet.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Foggy:

Never seen anything like that before, fantastic !

If you ever.........................etc.

David.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

I am the "smart ****" who entered the flowers photograph







(and lost ), sorry I will never sell my Seiko as it was a 21st birthday gift from my Dad, 29 years ago. It has just had a service, new glass and other bits by Roy and looks like new. I wear it once or twice a week, alternate with other watches.

STeve


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice Seiko Foggy. As I said somwhere recently, i've put my Seiko buy on hold. Need to give this Orient some time. I've a bad feeling the lack of manual wind could be a bad combination with me as I am









Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

The bottom one of Andy's is what I would like. Don't know if I have bothered to ask this, but are the chronos all auto wind only as well?

Ta


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul

the cal. 6138 twin sub dial that you like is automatic with manual wind option as well.

The 6139 (single sub dial) is auto only.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cheers Andy. Just got to find one now









So is Foggy's pic the auto version you speak of?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Paul.

The way you distinguish between the two is:

The 6139 has a single subsiduary dial just above 6 o'clock.

(See Steve, Foggy and Davids picture)

The 6138 with manual wind facility is recognisable by having 2 subdials, usually "over and under" as in my pics or sometimes side by side, (Known as the "Bulls Head") because the chrono start/stop/reset buttons are at the top of the watch and resemble the horns of a bull, or something like that.

Here is another version of the one I have that you like. It's not mine though.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Who's is it? How much? Obvious i was going to ask that! Probably not for sale!


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Pic of 6138 manual wind bullshead attached.

20mm strap of these, so less of a problem. Great watches, the outer bezel looks red , its more a bronze colour.

Love the fact the watch is deeper at the buttons, and tapers down to the 6'clock position, sounds odd but they sit just right on the wrist.

D.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko auto chrono's are great. I have a box of over 50 waiting to be restored.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Restore then Roy. If I can manually wind as well, I may be in the queue


----------

